# Finally, I have pics of all 4 dogs (2 GSDs + 2 Huskies) bikejoring together!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

From left to right: Paw Paw, Beowulf, Kaze and Nara.





And from a different day, Beowulf pulling my oldest daughter (8 years old) on a bike with my 3-year old son in the canopy trailer attachment:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool - where's the 'like' button?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Cool - where's the 'like' button?


You inadvertently pressed it already, just by replying to my thread! Thank you for that!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

counter said:


> You inadvertently pressed it already, just by replying to my thread! Thank you for that!!


 See! We need a like button - your reply made me giggle.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

All of them are beautiful but beowulf just stands out for me. Very good looking.. so just wondering who is the boss among those 4 ?


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful pups! Looks like a fun time! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Ace GSD said:


> All of them are beautiful but beowulf just stands out for me. Very good looking.. so just wondering who is the boss among those 4 ?


Good question, and thanks for asking!

When they play, roughhouse and wrestle, Paw Paw (black and white Sibe) is the alpha male and he will ensure that he "wins" every time. HOWEVER, if things get heated and turn from play to the next level, Nara (female GSD) will destroy everyone! Hahaha. She's a bitch. Pun intended. By far the alpha female is THE Alpha over the alpha male. All 3 boys are in tact, and Nara is spayed. I keep these guys happy and exercised enough that they've never really gotten into a dog fight with each other. Nara just keeps everyone in check if they're getting on her nerves. They know she's the real boss out of the 4. I've literally seen Paw Paw run for his life when Nara got mad at him. She chased him all over the yard, but of course he's much faster than she is, and he has husky endurance to run forever. It was funny to watch though.










And yes, Beowulf is very special. He's the omega of the bunch. Very skittish. He loves to wrestle all day with the new pup, Kaze. The two of them are the biggest out of the 4, and it's fun watching them "battle beast" as I call it.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs!!! :wub:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Bikejoring looks like so much fun and your pack really seems to be enjoying it as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Very cool! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful pack, thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the one with the kids. They must love it too!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

What beautiful dogs!! You should be able to knit blankets with all the fur from those babies! Just gorgeous.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Mister C said:


> Bikejoring looks like so much fun and your pack really seems to be enjoying it as well. Thanks for sharing.


Bikejoring is a lot of fun. The dogs love it. I love it. And it saves a lot of time versus going for walks that cover the same distance, or getting dragged down the street by a Siberian I could never keep up with on a run. Been there, done that. I came into bikejoring based on a desire to get the dogs as much exercise as possible in the shortest amount of time. Our walks were taking 2-3 hours. We can cover double the distance in 45 minutes to 1 hour bikejoring. We average 6 miles a day on a work day, and up to 11 miles on my days off when I can dedicate more time. I'm about to take it up a notch and purchase the Diggler Zephyr dog scooter:










...which will give us more of that real sledding/sled dog experience that will look a little something like this:


----------



## DeeBurd (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome photos of some gorgeous dogs!! What a great idea to get some exercise!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Love the one with the kids. They must love it too!'
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do love it. I sometimes connect that canopy trailer to my mountain bike so the kiddos can get an up close view of what the dogs look like pulling us from ground level. I'm sure it's a blast. I usually bikejor by myself to save time, as it's more of a hassle to attach everyone and everything plus the 4 dogs and their gear. But everytime I go alone, I always end up coming home with all sorts of adventure stories to tell the family about: new critters we spotted, new birds, !PACK OF COYOTES!, etc. I kept telling them how much I wanted them to be out there with me, so now that they're slowly getting old enough to join, I do what I can when I can to bring one of more of my kids with me. I can't wait for them to be able to manage the dogs alone and take them out each day or whenever they feel like it. OR...go out in multiple teams by splitting the dogs with 3 and 1 or 2 and 2. So many options, so much fun!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I like your dogs. 

I've a husky too. I always call him my pretty lil perfect mess. 

Is your husky polar opposites from your GSD too?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Atika said:


> What beautiful dogs!! You should be able to knit blankets with all the fur from those babies! Just gorgeous.


You mean like these people:










Haha! It would be an honor to have an article of clothing made from the giant puffs of fur that our dogs create. Everytime I brush them, it's like a puppy was born!


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

counter said:


> Bikejoring is a lot of fun. The dogs love it. I love it. And it saves a lot of time versus going for walks that cover the same distance, or getting dragged down the street by a Siberian I could never keep up with on a run. Been there, done that. I came into bikejoring based on a desire to get the dogs as much exercise as possible in the shortest amount of time. Our walks were taking 2-3 hours. We can cover double the distance in 45 minutes to 1 hour bikejoring. We average 6 miles a day on a work day, and up to 11 miles on my days off when I can dedicate more time. I'm about to take it up a notch and purchase the Diggler Zephyr dog scooter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an awesome idea Counter.. And beautiful dogs


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

counter said:


> You mean like these people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious! They say we start to look like our pets. Believe or not, my Chocolate Lab sheds more than my Akita did when she was still with me (other than the once per year blow). 
I am lucky at the moment that my Sheps have not started shedding too much. I know it's coming!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> I like your dogs.
> 
> I've a husky too. I always call him my pretty lil perfect mess.
> 
> Is your husky polar opposites from your GSD too?


Paw Paw is definitely different, that's for sure! But all of these dogs seem to compliment each other's attitudes, and they get along well and do a ton of husky roughhousing. Kaze, the pup, is now the main instigator, and he goes after Beowulf (the next youngest) all day. If Kaze goes for Paw Paw, he learns quickly who the boss is! Ha.

As for Zeeva's name origins, have you ever come across this book:


Wind-Wild Dog: Barbara Joosse, Kate Kiesler: 9780805070538: Amazon.com Kids' Books













> *What will Ziva choose, her love for the Man or the freedom of the wild?*
> 
> *Ziva heard the call of the wild. Most mushers believed that Ziva's eyes of different colors made her half wild, so no one wanted her. But one man took a liking to her. *
> 
> ...


We have it for our children to read, and for me to read to them, and it's one of their favorite books. The art and story are very nice, and very real. Not cartoony like a lot of kids dog books. My heart melts every time I read the book. If I ever get a female Sibe with bi-eyes, I think I'd name her Ziva after the girl in this book. That's how much of an impact this book has had on me, and the fond memories of each time I read it to my kiddos and our bond with each other and our dogs grow stronger!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife sent me 3 more pics, and I cropped them to show the dogs up close. Enjoy!




























In focus Beowulf:


















Out of focus Beowulf:


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

so cool.. i love your dogs!<><>


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Great looking pack Counter!
Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pack, I always love your pictures!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

My future generation of bikejorers:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's so cool! Great pics - you have a beautiful family, both kids and dogs


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife has been slowly trickling these photos down to me. She took a couple hundred, and I helped narrow them down to what I felt were the best ones. As she cleans them up a bit, she sends them my way for posting. Here are the ones I received tonight: 




























Happy post-run Wulfer face!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgepus, gorgeous and more gorgeous!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been trying to post more pics as I get them, and I seem to have forgotten to thank everyone for your views and replies. So...THANK YOU!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So cool, Kevin. What a wonderful family and life you have!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

4 fuzzy butts:










Similar photo from before, but this shows Nara at the end a little better, and it's before Paw Paw tried to run AT the camera to "steal the show." All (blue) eyes on me, says that Paw Pawzers!


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

what a beautiful canine family you have.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures! It's heart warming to see your pups and your family so happy to be out together! This is what I picture in my head when folks talk about a happy 'pack'. Congrats!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


> 4 fuzzy butts:


I love this photo!

How come Paw Paw is the only one with a blue harness, unacceptable, you need a different color harness for each dog, lol, like a rainbow!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I love this photo!
> 
> How come Paw Paw is the only one with a blue harness, unacceptable, you need a different color harness for each dog, lol, like a rainbow!


Funny you asked!...

So, all of the dog gear has been color coded from day one. However, when it came to getting them harnesses, they only came in red or blue. Paw Paw's colors have always been blue, so of course I got him a blue harness. Beowulf's colors were brown and then green. When he was a pup, his harness, leash and collar were brown. When we started outfitting the dogs with packs and gear from Ruffwear, we switched him to green since they didn't offer brown. Nara's color has always been black, and I've used Beowulf's brown leash to share with Nara, as brown looks good on her too, and because I hadn't found a black leash in single-ply. Nara had a black 12" traffic lead, but Paw Paw lost that on us (long story).

Anyways, due to the chaffing of the harnesses, I decided to switch to Alpine Outfitters custom made harness that has the padding all the way passed the armpits. Here are the colors they offer:










Not sure if you saw the thread below, but it has pics of Beowulf trying on his new green harness that came in the mail after the original pics were taken:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ed-dog-harness-pics-my-8-yr-old-daughter.html










My wife has been on me ever since we first got Nara (our only female and our first dog out of the 4) about getting Nara girly stuff in pink. I've always been against it. I don't want my GSD to be a girly dog. I want her to be big and strong, intimidating, not a laughing stock! Joking of course. But yeah, I still didn't want her decked out in pink. So then my wife has been joking about me coming home from work and finding out that the family painted Nara's toenails pink. Argh! But in my old age, I've finally given in as a secret surprise. I'm going to switch all of Nara's stuff over to pink. I already bought a pink collar that is hidden away until I return home (I'm out of town at the moment). I'm also going to get her a custom Alpine Outfitters harness in pink. My wife and kids will love it!

Paw Paw will be getting a new blue harness from AO.

As for Kaze, when we got him, he was sharing Nara's gear while I scrambled to get him his own. I really liked black on him better than black on Nara, and since he needs his own color now, black it shall be. Perfect timing with switching Nara to pink. The "red" harnesses they're wearing in the pics are actually maroon, and Beowulf's is red red. The maroon showed up better on Nara since she has that solid black back. Kaze doesn't have a lot of darker fur, so the black shows up better against his reds and browns.

So that will be my new rainbow of skittles: Paw Paw blue, Beowulf green, Nara pink, and Kaze black. Once I get all of the harnesses, I'll take some new pics to share.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, I've been thinking about doing this for a while. Can you post or pm everything I need? And most importsnt, how do you teach the dog to pull and the commands? Do I just get on the bike lol or is there stuff that he needs to learn first?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

love!!! im very impressed in the 4 dogs to 1 human set us you have going!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


> So that will be my new rainbow of skittles: Paw Paw blue, Beowulf green, Nara pink, and Kaze black. Once I get all of the harnesses, I'll take some new pics to share.


I approve of all of them except for Kaze, he needs a color, black is a shade not a color! He would love fabulous in red.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you sled with them, too? I skijor with my Belgian, and really enjoy it. I did have a harder time finding a harness that fit her well, she has a long back and a wide chest. I ended up getting a deal on an adjustable harness from a place in Norway (non-stop), just in case anyone has difficulty with fit, and is looking to run their GSD. Shepherds have a different shape than your typical sled dog, and the normal x-back usually don't fit them correctly for long-term use, and could lead to back problems in future, if the dog is doing a lot of all-out galloping. The x-back puts pressure on the back when the dog is "coiling" during the gallop. 

What a great team you have!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

lalachka said:


> Hey, I've been thinking about doing this for a while. Can you post or pm everything I need? And most importsnt, how do you teach the dog to pull and the commands? Do I just get on the bike lol or is there stuff that he needs to learn first?


I can PM you after work tonight! Thanks for asking. It's so much fun, trust me!!!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

It looks amazing though my reason for doing it is same as yours was, exercise my dog without the park. Thank you for helping)))))))


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Muskeg said:


> Do you sled with them, too? I skijor with my Belgian, and really enjoy it. I did have a harder time finding a harness that fit her well, she has a long back and a wide chest. I ended up getting a deal on an adjustable harness from a place in Norway (non-stop), just in case anyone has difficulty with fit, and is looking to run their GSD. Shepherds have a different shape than your typical sled dog, and the normal x-back usually don't fit them correctly for long-term use, and could lead to back problems in future, if the dog is doing a lot of all-out galloping. The x-back puts pressure on the back when the dog is "coiling" during the gallop.
> 
> What a great team you have!


Thank you. I haven't had the opportunity to sled with them yet. I was living in Oregon, and there isn't a lot of snow there, unless you get up around Mt. Hood, which my job did not afford the time. Now we are in Idaho, which also doesn't get a lot of snow, but the snow we got this past winter was more than the entire 4 years in Oregon. Plus, in Idaho, it gets so cold that the snowfall in one day will not melt for 2-3 weeks. So if I can get the sled and proper gear, I would love to try it. That's the goal!

As for the harness, we are going with the custom made Alpine Outfitters X-back. They tell you how to take the measurements, and then based on your dog's exact specifications, they build a harness that fits perfectly. So if you have a short and stubby Siberian or a long back and wide chested Shepherd, the harness should not cause any problems, as long as your measurements are accurate. Here's the link on how to measure:

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800

I ordered the green harness (pictured above in this thread) for Beowulf to test the sizing and quality. Now I'm in the process of ordering one for the other 3 dogs. I've already taken their measurements. I just wanted to get 1 to ensure I measured correctly before ordering 3 more.

Thanks for the info you provided about the differences between sled dogs and our GSDs. And thank you for your compliment!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I approve of all of them except for Kaze, he needs a color, black is a shade not a color! He would love fabulous in red.


Kaze is wearing red (maroon) in all of those pics already. But I love black on him! I think it looks nicer because his coat doesn't have a lot of black on it as it is.


----------

